# please tell me about your ties with the new york mafia



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh God, I am going through my watching mafia interviews on youtube phase again.

This one with Donnie Brasco is particularly fascinating.



Have you ever met/seen/known anyone in the five familes? tell me your stories

(yes I do know they are deeply unpleasent community wreckers, it's just i can help find them a fascinating)


----------



## petee (Jun 3, 2021)

will come back to this ...


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

I once stayed in an apartment in NYC that was owned by the mob.



> However, it wasn’t just the ovens that were warm at Ray’s –  it was also a hotspot for major mob activity involving narcotics, gangs and gambling, with the pizza parlour and its adjoining clubhouse being the HQ for “the Prince Street crew” of local mobsters.
> 
> The drugs were handled in the basement below the ovens, with the primary trade being heroin.








						Ray’s Pizza, New York: cash stuffed bras, drugs and the mob connection - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Last week, the New York Post got in touch to ask if they could licence one of my old photos of Ray's Pizza in Prince Street, Manhattan New York, a place I'd stayed at in the late 1980s. [Ray's Pizza, October 2004] My old girlfriend Sue was renting an apartment in the back room of Ray's




					www.urban75.org
				












						Secret mob history of Ray’s Pizza
					

Alfonso “Little Al” D’Arco, acting head of the Luchese crime family, was the first mob boss to turn government witness. He flipped for the feds in 1991 and helped send more than 50 mobsters to pris…




					nypost.com


----------



## danski (Jun 3, 2021)

I was taken by a girl I’d met to Frankie Splits’ place on the LES to drink, smoke and toot.
Apparently he “was” mafia.


----------



## maomao (Jun 3, 2021)

I remember going to little Italy when I was in New York aged 10 or 11. Me and my brother were trying to look in the back windows of a big limousine to see if it had tellies in the back (we'd heard of such things). We couldn't see tellies but when we got to the front of the car the windows had guns fitted in them. Then we saw two cop cars with windscreen fitted guns too. I remember thinking this was not a healthy state of affairs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2021)

I watched the sopranos 4 times


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 3, 2021)

I've done it 6


----------



## petee (Jun 4, 2021)

1: as an undergraduate there was a guy in my year who was of the italian persuasion and came from a certain neighborhood in brooklyn. he was kinda loud, kinda big, kinda two-faced, and just kinda unpleasant, and had quite a bit of difficulty saying what his father did for a living. people closer to him than i bothered to get were convinced of what that was.

2: donnie brasco's apartment when undercover was about 4 blocks from mine.

3: i work in a building which has retired NYPD as door security. he was in a diner near the courts once, waiting for the call to come back in. they get the call, hop out of the place in a hurry so aren't paying too close attention, and jog smack into john gotti. his sidekick gravano reached for his gun but it was all cleared up fast.

4: i grew up straight across the street from, played with, and went to school with, a kid whose father, i learned only in my 20s, was a full-time gun for the genovese. the parents on the block must have known this, so mine did a good job keeping that information from me. the father was a sourpuss, the mother was a battleax, but the kid himself seemed a little lost and was perfectly friendly. there were alot of bullies in the neighborhood but despite his parentage he wasn't one of them. we even said hello many years later. i'd be amazed if he went into LCN.

i was baffled when i learned of this so i went on the web to scour around. the guy was a soldier therefore low-level, and i haven't been able to find info about him, but there is a guy of the same name and same business who i'll assume is the guy's father (so, my friend's grandfather). he's mentioned a few places, one is here: Anthony Carfano (it's not the title character).

5: on my own side of the block there was a kid who i was very friendly with when very young but that didn't last and just as well, he grew up to do armed robberies and _may_ have been a stringer with the westies/gambinos.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 4, 2021)

petee said:


> 1: as an undergraduate there was a guy in my year who was of the italian persuasion and came from a certain neighborhood in brooklyn. he was kinda loud, kinda big, kinda two-faced, and just kinda unpleasant, and had quite a bit of difficulty saying what his father did for a living. people closer to him than i bothered to get were convinced of what that was.
> 
> 2: donnie brasco's apartment when undercover was about 4 blocks from mine.
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff. I love the old pictures of them outside social clubs. Always one in a tracksuit. 

That donnie brasco interview is brilliant peetee


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2021)

ive been reading about the east india company recently.... a thought that popped into my mind was the mafia were nothing compared to these torturing raping killing extortionate cunts. not that you could seperate the EIC from the UK state of course


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2021)

I used to work with courier companies and had the pleasure of meeting the boss of the NY company, based in Jamaica, Queens, they controlled the cargo for JFK. The cocky-as-fuck New Yoiker who was sent to the UK to open their operation there led me in to the big guy's office and was meek as fuck. All very odd.


----------



## petee (Jun 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> New Yoiker



Yawka, please.



BigMoaner said:


> Lovely stuff. I love the old pictures of them outside social clubs. Always one in a tracksuit.
> 
> That donnie brasco interview is brilliant peetee



It is interesting. No guys  in track suits around here though, which is a curious detail. There were enough goons when I were a lad but it was an unusual neighborhood for a made man to live in.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

petee said:


> 1: as an undergraduate there was a guy in my year who was of the italian persuasion and came from a certain neighborhood in brooklyn. he was kinda loud, kinda big, kinda two-faced, and just kinda unpleasant, and had quite a bit of difficulty saying what his father did for a living. people closer to him than i bothered to get were convinced of what that was.
> 
> 2: donnie brasco's apartment when undercover was about 4 blocks from mine.
> 
> ...


Petee - watched so many of these damn interviews now, and some of them are pretty captivating. but this guy made my blood run cold. they must be peppered with true psychopaths and this guy must be up there in regards the most chilling "real deal" mobsters i've seen out of the 8 or so interviews.



ref you because you might like it with all the NYC references/neighbourhoods etc he mentions.


----------



## petee (Sep 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Petee - watched so many of these damn interviews now, and some of them are pretty captivating. but this guy made my blood run cold. they must be peppered with true psychopaths and this guy must be up there in regards the most chilling "real deal" mobsters i've seen out of the 8 or so interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ref you because you might like it with all the NYC references/neighbourhoods etc he mentions.




thanks for that, will watch it.

i've known a couple of people to be in the mob, as described above, but a million new yorkers could say that and i have no special knowledge. i have read there there are people in the mob who even other mobsters think are violent sickos.

on the captivating side, have you read this? he's a very quick and obviously smart guy. he also did a string of killings and when given a second chance went into drug dealing.






						Underboss: Sammy the Bull Gravano's Story of Life in the Mafia: Maas, Peter: 9780060930967: Amazon.com: Books
					

Underboss: Sammy the Bull Gravano's Story of Life in the Mafia [Maas, Peter] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Underboss: Sammy the Bull Gravano's Story of Life in the Mafia



					www.amazon.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

still regularly falling down NYC cosa nostra rabit holes and this is the best bit of footage you will likely get of the mob in their natural habit, ime. The Gambino family, entering and exiting their HQ the Raven Social Club. special chilling mention to Peter Gotti offering an ice cream lol.

anyway, I know there's a thin line between interests and glamourisation, just to be clear - they are arseholes in the extreme. but still, i can't look away 

might of interest, here it is:


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

edit to add i love teh look of that neighbourhood, what an insight into a slither of NYC back in teh 80s. no hipsters, no gentrification, no brunching yuppies.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 28, 2022)

I always have a wish that they all die, horribly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2022)

I had a couple of red ones for day to day stuff but usually wore a black one if I was doing a hit, out of respect.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2022)

I know a woman who claims she used to work in a restaurant that was a mafia hangout, she reckons they tend to be good tippers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I know a woman who claims she used to work in a restaurant that was a mafia hangout, she reckons they tend to be good tippers.


Well yeah, they all work in waste disposal


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I always have a wish that they all die, horribly.


it's supurb when they get lifed off etc. they deserve everythign thrown at them.

but there's somethign compelling about it all. that's teh bind!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Well yeah, they all work in waste disposal


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Well yeah, they all work in waste disposal


on point satire tbf

👌


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> still regularly falling down NYC cosa nostra rabit holes and this is the best bit of footage you will likely get of the mob in their natural habit, ime. The Gambino family, entering and exiting their HQ the Raven Social Club. special chilling mention to Peter Gotti offering an ice cream lol.
> 
> anyway, I know there's a thin line between interests and glamourisation, just to be clear - they are arseholes in the extreme. but still, i can't look away
> 
> might of interest, here it is:



Who filmed this any idea?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Who filmed this any idea?


apparently a news crew. someone in the comments saying that he got authorisation from gotti taht nothing would happen to them if they were filmed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

apparently teh old woman with teh dog lived in the appartment above and the FBI bugged her apartment, whcih is what bought down the Gambinos whcih is the family being filmed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

apparently every single one of the people entering or leaving the club or the two at the ice cream van have at least one murder attached to their name


----------



## bemused (Aug 28, 2022)

When I was an international hitman and all round man of action I took out Bugsy Siegel.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

bemused said:


> When I was an international hitman and all round man of action I took out Bugsy Siegel.


how did the date go?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> how did the date go?


6/10, might meet again but only as friends


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 6/10, might meet again but only as friends


thanks.


----------



## bemused (Aug 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> how did the date go?


He was a shit kisser.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

bemused said:


> He was a shit kisser.


Also rather alarmingly, from a communicable diseases perspective, he practically boasted about how many of his friends and acquaintances slept with fishes 😱😱😱


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 28, 2022)

I don't get why people are so fascinated by these scum. I couldn't imagine a succession of blockbuster movies glorifying the miserable exploits of current-day Albanian people-smuggling drug gang bosses in the UK for example.

What's the attraction?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I don't get why people are so fascinated by these scum. I couldn't imagine a succession of blockbuster movies glorifying the miserable exploits of current-day Albanian people-smuggling drug gang bosses in the UK for example.
> 
> What's the attraction?


audacity. if you see it as one big story, it involves - drama, tension, plot twists, "characters", style, some of the weirdest values around "honour" etc, all in teh mix. surrounding the "story" is also the painting of the neighbourhoods themselves, often fascinating in their own right. nostalgia. but the main thing i would say is "audacity" - the intrigue in that there are some people who literally live in paralel moral universes.

but after all that, they are fundementally, to teh core, scumbags. tehre is no way round that. none of the "socio economic" passes that criminals will often, rightly, get just don't apply to teh majority of these chaps, after reading about their lives. it's a gentlemens club, not some liberating arc from "conditions" that can apply to much criminality.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2022)

always without reservation and qaulifiers, a GOOD THING when they get sent to prison for the rest of their lives for the murderers etc in the mob. Calus in the extreme. A lot of them folk in that vid will kill you for being late on a debt, etc.


----------



## petee (Aug 28, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I don't get why people are so fascinated by these scum. I couldn't imagine a succession of blockbuster movies glorifying the miserable exploits of current-day Albanian people-smuggling drug gang bosses in the UK for example.
> 
> What's the attraction?



good question. i imagine that the idea that "they live by their own rules" is a big part of it. when gravano flipped, his quote was "i'd like to switch governments."


----------



## petee (Dec 19, 2022)

in case you're eally into ti



			https://imayroam.com/2020/09/19/goodfellas-filming-locations-new-york/


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2022)

The police and the feds done an absolute number on the NYC mob, apparently they are are almost nothing these days. RICO was the missing piece.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2022)

My dad ran an accountancy training school.

Years ago one of his pupils was in the papers after being arrested for doing a lot of money laundering for the NY mob.  He felt some professional pride that has pupil had been so successful


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2022)

Surely the most basic level of accountancy success is avoiding being arrested for money laundering?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2022)

Yeah not really a success story given he's either in jail or sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2022)

Might have cracked the case from another angle and worked their way back to the accountant.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2022)

me, reading a book on the angevins:


platinumsage said:


> don't get why people are so fascinated by these scum


----------



## Tanya1982 (Dec 21, 2022)

Definitely not.


----------

